# need help choosing a rig



## J Hartman (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey everybody, I need a jet to run and fish my local river. I think inn liking the basic jet boat from alweld. I'm thinking the 1756. I want to stay basic to keep it light. I'd like a tiller engine. What size engine would I need to accommodate gear for two and the once in a blue moon camping gear?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd put at least a 60/40 on it. If you get a 60/40 I'd go with a 17' 52", but that's just me I like a narrower boat.


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 23, 2012)

I may be wrong but isn't wider better? As far as buoyancy? Planing off and such?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 23, 2012)

Bigger boat, more weight, at soem point you won't be able to plane. For the most part a 52" bottom is about the widest people get for a 60/40.
I run a 16' 42" with a 40/28 and it plains just fine. Beats alot of wider boats out of the hole.


----------



## Seth (Apr 24, 2012)

If you are dead set on a 1756, I would at least try to get a 90/65 or 115/80 tiller motor. I'm not sure how big tiller engines go though. A 1752 would be the biggest hull I would consider using a 60/40 on. I have a 115/80 on my 1852 and it jumps up and runs great, but it is also a console and not a tiller.


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 24, 2012)

What would be a an ideal boat size for a 60 40? Like a 1652?


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not dead set on that boat size.I was fishing from a 14 foot v hull Jon. And it did the job. Except for making it through shoals. But it wasn't a jet.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 24, 2012)

J Hartman said:


> What would be a an ideal boat size for a 60 40? Like a 1652?


I'd say a 17' 48" . It depends on how heavy a load your gonna haul and what your plans are. Between 16' 48 to a 17' 52. I'd go witha 17' 48" rather then a 16'52" Like I said though I like a narrower boat.


----------



## J Hartman (Apr 24, 2012)

Good information rude. I like as wide as I can get. occasional bow fishing happens so I like stability. that would work well for a1652? I'm a evinrude fan myself. I'd love a 75 rude with atiller but i'm not sure if they have it.


----------



## J Hartman (May 13, 2012)

hey guys, I got my hands on a 150 merc XR2, What size boat could this engine go on? Could it power the 1756JC model boat by alweld?


----------



## Seth (May 13, 2012)

J Hartman said:


> hey guys, I got my hands on a 150 merc XR2, What size boat could this engine go on? Could it power the 1756JC model boat by alweld?



That motor would be perfect for a boat of that size. I've seen people run 250 Mercury Pro XS engines on the back of 1756 Alwelds. That motor would push a 1756 Alweld in the low to mid 40 range I would think.


----------



## susqyg3 (May 13, 2012)

What style of river are you running? I have a 1756 g3 and am one of the few running a 90/65 on a boat this size.. most are 60/40, but on the susqy speed kills, literally. If you're running on a gravel bottom you can get away with speed, but rock shelves aren't very forgiving.. I've seen my boat with a 60/40, and it does fine as long as the load isn't too bad. With my motor i've had 4 people in it and have hardly noticed a drop in speed on the gps (about 2 mph).. It will depend on what you're planning on using it for, expected load, etc..


----------



## Seth (May 14, 2012)

susqyg3 said:


> What style of river are you running? I have a 1756 g3 and am one of the few running a 90/65 on a boat this size.. most are 60/40, but on the susqy speed kills, literally. If you're running on a gravel bottom you can get away with speed, but rock shelves aren't very forgiving.. I've seen my boat with a 60/40, and it does fine as long as the load isn't too bad. With my motor i've had 4 people in it and have hardly noticed a drop in speed on the gps (about 2 mph).. It will depend on what you're planning on using it for, expected load, etc..



My thinking is that you can always go slower with a bigger motor, but you can't go faster with a small motor. I would rather have more in the tank and not have to use it than the other way around.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 14, 2012)

I'm with seth, I'd rather have more power and not need it then need it and not have it. It's nice to be able to power out of a corner if you slide out a little to far. Plus you can plane out alot easier with the extra power.


----------



## susqyg3 (May 15, 2012)

I completely agree.. I was just giving another point of view.. my boat is rated up to 70, and I have a 90/65 four stroke on it.. From the factory the biggest they would come with was a 60/40, and the performance was pretty good with them.. High 20's is as fast as you really want to go on most parts of the susqy, I'm down right scared (and rightfully so) to go much more than that in certain areas, so I would think if he were running places like the Susqy a 60/40 would be sufficient for 2 guys


----------



## J Hartman (May 15, 2012)

It's mostly gravel, how ever there is the occasional basketball sized rock.


----------



## Canoeman (May 16, 2012)

J Hartman said:


> It's mostly gravel, how ever there is the occasional basketball sized rock.



I know Lowe1648 just picked up his alweld 1652J, with the 40 hp yammy jet. I drove it a couple of weekends ago, things handles great and rips out of the hole. We have mostly big rocks and gravel up here on the Miss and most other rivers. From what i remember he upgraded for the hull thickness and it was time.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=24964

Personally.. i would go with the .100 hull of either make, thicker will add weight but the .80 just aint enough for me..


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 5, 2012)

So i'm all tore on what boat to purchase. Should I buy new? Or used? This will be my first jet boat. And an accident is probable. I mean... How shallow can I go? Lol. Just looking for any suggestions on this. Id like a bass boat style boat. One with front and rear decks with a console. Anyone know any good configurations on this? Id like a 17 foot boat.


----------



## Seth (Jun 5, 2012)

How much are you looking to spend? A new 1756 or 1856 Alweld or Weldcraft (Legend) setup like a bass boat with front/back decks, livewells, etc and powered by a 150hp or bigger engine is going to run you in the 25k+ range for a brand new setup.

There are quite of few nice used boats for sale on Rollanet and Craigslist as well and way under the new price for the same setup.


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm looking to spend some where in the ball park of 15,000. I don't want to invest much more than that although it is possible. There aren't any good jets on craigs in my neck of the woods. I search the nashville craigs daily for a jet boat ( usually along with jackson, and knoxville ).

I want the boat to have decks and a console, but be stripped out at the same time, as in no carpet no floor etc. Because most dealers add those things in for you at a nominal fee ( at least that is what i think i've been seeing). I'd rather do that work myself and save the money.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jun 5, 2012)

J Hartman what river you fishing?


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 6, 2012)

The duck river. I met up with a member on here before and he showed me his Snyder jet boat. I liked it a lot. But it is a little different than what I am wanting. His hull had to be .250 or something along those lines. Which is too much IMO. But I think I may try the caney some too eventually. Along with the Harpeth if that is possible.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Jun 6, 2012)

I fish Duck River too. There is a custom jet jon for sale in Centerville on C List. A buddy in Columbia bought my old boat had one for sale. I think it was a Lowe. 50 Honda jet. I can see if he still has it if interested.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jun 6, 2012)

if you use searchtempest.com you can search craigslist within a certain radius of your area (miles).. You should be able to get a lot of boat for 15k if you go used.. I was fortunate and bought my jet used off an older guy who was downsizing.. the boat was immaculate, and even stored indoors at the dealership where he bought it new.. Are open to side and center consoles, or more the traditional dual / side console style boat?


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 7, 2012)

J Hartman it may have been me that you meet with a Snyder. If i had known you was fishing the Duck before you got you hands on a 150 XR2 I would have recommended a G3 boat. I really think those boats would be great on the Duck. I sometimes wish I could have went with one of them, but like the insurance my boat gives me running the river. As far as other boats go I would just recommend something with a forward console to level the boat out and allow you to see. The Snyder is my 3rd jet and one of the boats I had was a Triton 176 Sport that never did run that great with a jet, because of the position of the console and the motor was not big enough for the boat. Let me know if you want to ride the Duck sometime and I can show some spots and a little about how to run the river.


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 8, 2012)

anyone know how much that g3 goes for? I've looked at it once before. But at the time I wasn't ready to pull the trigger on a new rig (or new to me). I have my truck paid off now. So. that was the deal between me and the wife. Truck paid. New boat.


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 8, 2012)

do yall think the 18 foot version would be too large for the duck river? If so would an etec 90 be good for the 1656? Don't wasn't to be under powered


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think the 18' G3 would be fine on the Duck. The only problem I see with it is if you go in a creek and try to turn around, which can be a problem even in a 16' boat. I think the 90/65 jet would be good on the 1656. This is just a guess because the hull weight is 830lbs and I had a 90/65 Yamaha jet on a boat that weigh 1064 lbs and it was just enough to keep the boat on plan, but it was setup like a bass boat the was heavy in the rear. I am not sure G3 will let you put a 90/65 jet on the 1656 since the max HP shows a 40 jet. I believe Anderson Marine in Nashville sales G3 boats and you might could talk to them. I bought a boat from them a few years ago and they were good people to deal with.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have fished out of the 18' version and it's a sweet boat.. I have a 17' CC g3 and love it.. My only concern with the 90/65 on that hull would be the weight.. The motor would be pushing 450 if I remember correctly, so you'd probably see some squatting.. My 17' has a 99/65 4 stroke and it squats pretty good just sitting in the water without any extra weight in the rear..


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, will it run shallow enough you think? It's not a true flat bottom right? Doesn't it have a shallow V? I'd think that a boat like that wouldn't be able to run is quite as shallow of water, and chickasaw is where i will mainly run the river most likely.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Slight Mod V's are better for jets than pure flatbottoms.. They help to keep the air away from intake.. I don't know if many boats run shallower than the g3 ccj's..


----------



## susqyg3 (Jun 10, 2012)

As far as price, it all depends on how you have it outfitted, but I would think you're looking 20-22 with trolling motor, etc.. I've seen a few sold used as low as 12k, but most are in the 15-18 range used.. Since G3 is owned by Yamaha, every new package has a yammy, and most used boats, unless they were repowered, will as well


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder if i'd have a problem getting just a boat. and not a boat and engine package. Because I'm pretty sure I want a two stroke, and... I'm partial to Everdude. (Evinrude)


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 11, 2012)

You may be able to by a boat with out the motor, but doing that will probably cost you more. I know when I bought a Triton and added a jet it did cost me a little more because the motor came form someone else then I had it added to the boat. If you are running the Chickasaw Trace Park area I would think that boat would run shallow enough for you. If you are putting in at the park, your biggest problem is going to be loading and unloading the boat because of the way that ramp is built and gets filled in with dirt from the creek beside it. I use to run that area all the time and the only shoals upriver to worry about was the first one you come to and the last one before the spill way. I did go down river a few times and do not remember any that were bad going down.


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah i'm ready to have a jet for sure.Taylorhave you had any luck fishing this year? Seems all my biggest fish came between the spillway and hwy 50, I guess iron bridge is just fished out. Lol. Unless I could get on up parsed fountain creek. Hard to do in my prop boat. Lol. I will definitely look into that g3. Looks good online. Id like to see one in person.


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 11, 2012)

Unfortunately my fishing has been limited this year. I was working out of town for 6 weeks, but when I was fishing my big fish were coming earlier this year with the warm weather we have had. I did get to go 2 weekends ago. They river was up a little and muddy we did have one nice smallmouth and plenty of drum and catfish on crank baits. If you are fishing a prop the best time to fish is during the spring when the river and creeks are up. Don't fish the river but find the clear creeks and have fun, I use to fish a prop out of Chickasaw and I actually was able to run to the spillway a few times, because the river would be so high when we fished. I usually don't fish Iron Bridge unless I have the kids with me and just want to catch some bluegill. It is way over fished and can be a hard area to fish. Lots of luck with the search, because I was in your shoes probably 10 years ago and now I am on my 3rd jet boat.


----------



## J Hartman (Jun 12, 2012)

Well y'all keep a lookout for a g3 ccj for me. I'm in the market and ready for fun!


----------



## optaylor823 (Jun 12, 2012)

I will let you know if I see one. I am always looking at used boats, just to see if they have something I can use to improve my boat or just to look. I wish you luck in finding something I just had a buddy travel to Missouri to get a jet, because he wanted one now and there was not much out here. Would you be willing to make a long drive to get a boat? Just curious so I would know if I find one a little ways off.


----------



## J Hartman (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok I need help again, I'm going to go ahead and fix up the Merc XR2 150 and Jet it. Boat suggestions for this rig? I have a trailer that will haul a 17' boat, I'm wanting to stay under $4K, I have the Engine and trailer, I just need a boat. Where would you go from here? It needs to be a side console because I cannot find a remote allowing this engines controls to be mounted on a center console. I figure I can get my first jet boat for around 4-5k if I use the Items I already have.


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 7, 2012)

Dear J,

Talk to this guy

https://www.snyderboats.com/

Or this guy

https://www.rockproofboats.com/

They build outboard jets.

I wish I could have told you earlier that a 40/28 two stroke will push a 1685 commercial jon boat just fine with 3 people and a dog and a trolling motor and a big cooler with beer and food in it but then I would have been told I don't know anything?

One thing I know for certain, horsepower never caught a fish. Another thing I know for certain, you can't catch fish with gasoline.

Good luck!

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## optaylor823 (Jul 8, 2012)

I believe you will have to go with a commercial boat to find a 17' boat that would hold that kind of power. Most flat bottoms or shallow running boats are not rated for that kind of power. It would be nice to get a Snyder or Rockproof, but they are hard to find and not sure you would get what you want for 4k. Also I think you could take a side console control and just mount on a center console. I believe that is what my boat has. It does seem weird but it works.


----------



## J Hartman (Jul 10, 2012)

Taylor,I got to talking to another local jet runner and he has a twenty her on a bare bone boat. He was telling me he can run more places on the river that way than guys with larger rigs, simply because of the weight. How do you feel about that? Think there is some truth to that?


----------



## optaylor823 (Jul 10, 2012)

He does have a point. I started out with a 25/20 jet on a 1546CP Xpress and that boat would run any where, not to mention if it did get beached it was easy to slide off. I even run that boat a few time on the Buffalo River down in Linden. There is pros and cons to everything. I will give you my list on this. With the small boat you want burn near as much gas and be able to run probable all of the Duck, if you have the time since my boat would only run about 15 or so with just me and my tackle. You will save gas in the vehicle pulling the lighter boat. You will have less chance of doing damage by running slower and being able to shut down before you get into something you feel the boat will not handle.

With a bigger boat you can get to places quicker, but also get into more trouble. The speed can be hard to control, mainly running with the current for me. It seems the bigger boats I have had slide more than the little boat did. The bigger boats do not seem to slow down as much when you just add one person and there tackle. The smaller boat would slow down a few MPH with a extra person. I like a bigger boat to fish out of because of the room and place to store tackle.

I just fished Chickasaw Trace two weekends ago and the water was so low I actually took a chunk out of the UHMW on the back part of my boat, but did not hurt the motor or boat. Not sure I would have even tried that shoal with the smaller boat, because it was made out of .088 gauge aluminum. I have wondered the past few years if I really needed the UHMW but was glad I had it then. I would say most years it is not needed on the Duck, but you know what kind of drought we have been in this year. 

With all that being said. If I was boat shopping now and knowing what I know about boats and the Duck River. I would probably be looking at the G3 1656CCJ DLX. The only down fall I see with that boat is maybe the motor not being big enough and would be perfect with a flat hull with no ribs, so it could have UHMW. I have never rode in a G3 1656 so I am not sure how they perform with a 60/40. Hope all this helps and feel free to ask more questions.


----------

